# BLACK BELT



## karatesimi (May 21, 2018)

Basically iam black belt. But the forum displays me white belt under profile name


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 21, 2018)

The rank under your name is a representation of activity on then forums, nothing more. People who have been active longer will have a higher rank.


----------



## drop bear (May 21, 2018)

basically I am a white belt but the forum displays me grand master under profile name.


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2018)

Your not a black belt on this forum. It's like if you went into a different style you wouldn't be a black belt there same here.

I do always wonder why people care so much about a belt on an online forum...it took me about a month here to realise there even were belt ranks


----------



## karatesimi (May 21, 2018)

I wrote just for fun. Not taking care so much on a belt.


----------

